# without the Tea Party Revolution, there would be no President Donald Trump!



## basquebromance

The Tea Party harnessed a radical anti-establishment spirit that seized and then consumed the GOP, fueled Trump's election, unleashed a new populism, and created a "none of the above opening" for libertarians.

this a moment of citizen power.

Trump needs to harness the unadorned anger of nativists and white nationalists!


----------



## Indeependent

basquebromance said:


> The Tea Party harnessed a radical anti-establishment spirit that seized and then consumed the GOP, fueled Trump's election, unleashed a new populism, and created a "none of the above opening" for libertarians.
> 
> this a moment of citizen power.
> 
> Trump needs to harness the unadorned anger of nativists and white nationalists!


The Tea Party is a bunch of Neo-Cons; screw them.


----------



## Rambunctious

the TEA party stands for taxed enough already....they came out in full force for Trump and they will again...


----------



## flewism

Rambunctious said:


> the *TEA party stands for taxed enough already*....they came out in full force for Trump and they will again...



'And actually we are growing.


----------



## hunarcy

Indeependent said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party harnessed a radical anti-establishment spirit that seized and then consumed the GOP, fueled Trump's election, unleashed a new populism, and created a "none of the above opening" for libertarians.
> 
> this a moment of citizen power.
> 
> Trump needs to harness the unadorned anger of nativists and white nationalists!
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party is a bunch of Neo-Cons; screw them.
Click to expand...


They are entitled to their views just as you and I.  I don't agree with them, but there's nothing wrong with them believing as they believe.


----------



## Indeependent

hunarcy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party harnessed a radical anti-establishment spirit that seized and then consumed the GOP, fueled Trump's election, unleashed a new populism, and created a "none of the above opening" for libertarians.
> 
> this a moment of citizen power.
> 
> Trump needs to harness the unadorned anger of nativists and white nationalists!
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party is a bunch of Neo-Cons; screw them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are entitled to their views just as you and I.  I don't agree with them, but there's nothing wrong with them believing as they believe.
Click to expand...

In my opinion they can all burn in hell.


----------



## basquebromance

"the Tea Party are bunch of fruitcakes and loonies and closet racists" - Supercilious Keith Olbermann


----------



## CrusaderFrank

basquebromance said:


> The Tea Party harnessed a radical anti-establishment spirit that seized and then consumed the GOP, fueled Trump's election, unleashed a new populism, and created a "none of the above opening" for libertarians.
> 
> this a moment of citizen power.
> 
> Trump needs to harness the unadorned anger of nativists and white nationalists!



They need to pick one poster to run this account, you're total schizo


----------



## hunarcy

Indeependent said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party harnessed a radical anti-establishment spirit that seized and then consumed the GOP, fueled Trump's election, unleashed a new populism, and created a "none of the above opening" for libertarians.
> 
> this a moment of citizen power.
> 
> Trump needs to harness the unadorned anger of nativists and white nationalists!
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party is a bunch of Neo-Cons; screw them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are entitled to their views just as you and I.  I don't agree with them, but there's nothing wrong with them believing as they believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my opinion they can all burn in hell.
Click to expand...


You're entitled to your views as well.  I don't agree with you, but you can believe as you choose.


----------



## Darkwind

if it weren't for the liberty-hating left, we'd not have a Donald Trump as president.


----------



## Indeependent

Darkwind said:


> if it weren't for the liberty-hating left, we'd not have a Donald Trump as president.


Trump ran as much against Neo-Conservatism as he did against Liberalism.


----------



## Darkwind

Indeependent said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> if it weren't for the liberty-hating left, we'd not have a Donald Trump as president.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump ran as much against Neo-Conservatism as he did against Liberalism.
Click to expand...

Missed the point.

If the Democrats weren't so anti-liberty and focused on destroying (identity politics) anyone who disagrees with them, and being nasty about it, Trump could never have been elected.


----------



## abrere

Ann Coulter has it right. liberalism is a mental disease.


----------



## AZGAL

Judge approves $3.5 million settlement from IRS to tea party groups - Judge approves $3.5 million settlement from IRS to tea party groups - @washtimes


----------



## AZGAL

Is the Tea Party era over? - Is the Tea Party era over? - @washtimes


----------



## hunarcy

Indeependent said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party harnessed a radical anti-establishment spirit that seized and then consumed the GOP, fueled Trump's election, unleashed a new populism, and created a "none of the above opening" for libertarians.
> 
> this a moment of citizen power.
> 
> Trump needs to harness the unadorned anger of nativists and white nationalists!
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party is a bunch of Neo-Cons; screw them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are entitled to their views just as you and I.  I don't agree with them, but there's nothing wrong with them believing as they believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my opinion they can all burn in hell.
Click to expand...


And, that's ok with me.  you can believe as you want to believe.


----------



## Indeependent

hunarcy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party harnessed a radical anti-establishment spirit that seized and then consumed the GOP, fueled Trump's election, unleashed a new populism, and created a "none of the above opening" for libertarians.
> 
> this a moment of citizen power.
> 
> Trump needs to harness the unadorned anger of nativists and white nationalists!
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party is a bunch of Neo-Cons; screw them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are entitled to their views just as you and I.  I don't agree with them, but there's nothing wrong with them believing as they believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my opinion they can all burn in hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, that's ok with me.  you can believe as you want to believe.
Click to expand...

God bless America!


----------



## Picaro

LOL the 'Tea Party' disintegrated years ago, and it's dead certain Trump would never be a 'Tea Party' candidate', he's a moderate centrist with both left of center and some right of center views. The 'The Tea Party' wasn't the 'grass roots' uprising they tried to market themselves as, they were strictly a Koch Brothers PR agency, same as the 'Liberation Party' was before the 'Tea Party' was invented and funded by the Kochs. Nobody even mentions them any more, except in innernetz fever swamps.


----------



## hunarcy

Picaro said:


> LOL the 'Tea Party' disintegrated years ago, and it's dead certain Trump would never be a 'Tea Party' candidate', he's a moderate centrist with both left of center and some right of center views. The 'The Tea Party' wasn't the 'grass roots' uprising they tried to market themselves as, they were strictly a Koch Brothers PR agency, same as the 'Liberation Party' was before the 'Tea Party' was invented and funded by the Kochs. Nobody even mentions them any more, except in innernetz fever swamps.



While I agree the Tea Party isn't as relevant, the idea it was the creation of the Koch Brothers is ridiculous.


----------



## Picaro

hunarcy said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL the 'Tea Party' disintegrated years ago, and it's dead certain Trump would never be a 'Tea Party' candidate', he's a moderate centrist with both left of center and some right of center views. The 'The Tea Party' wasn't the 'grass roots' uprising they tried to market themselves as, they were strictly a Koch Brothers PR agency, same as the 'Liberation Party' was before the 'Tea Party' was invented and funded by the Kochs. Nobody even mentions them any more, except in innernetz fever swamps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree the Tea Party isn't as relevant, the idea it was the creation of the Koch Brothers is ridiculous.
Click to expand...


For those who followed the money when it first popped up out of nowhere, it's just a fact. It would have gone nowhere without the Koch's seed money, and it wasn't any kind of a 'grass roots uprising'.


----------



## Picaro

hunarcy said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL the 'Tea Party' disintegrated years ago, and it's dead certain Trump would never be a 'Tea Party' candidate', he's a moderate centrist with both left of center and some right of center views. The 'The Tea Party' wasn't the 'grass roots' uprising they tried to market themselves as, they were strictly a Koch Brothers PR agency, same as the 'Liberation Party' was before the 'Tea Party' was invented and funded by the Kochs. Nobody even mentions them any more, except in innernetz fever swamps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree the Tea Party isn't as relevant, the idea it was the creation of the Koch Brothers is ridiculous.
Click to expand...


For those who followed the money when it first popped up out of nowhere, it's just a fact. It would have gone nowhere without the Koch's seed money, and it wasn't any kind of a 'grass roots uprising'.


----------



## Deno

Indeependent said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party harnessed a radical anti-establishment spirit that seized and then consumed the GOP, fueled Trump's election, unleashed a new populism, and created a "none of the above opening" for libertarians.
> 
> this a moment of citizen power.
> 
> Trump needs to harness the unadorned anger of nativists and white nationalists!
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party is a bunch of Neo-Cons; screw them.
Click to expand...



You are an ignorant bigot...…..

The Tea Party Kicked your ass....


----------



## Deno

Picaro said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL the 'Tea Party' disintegrated years ago, and it's dead certain Trump would never be a 'Tea Party' candidate', he's a moderate centrist with both left of center and some right of center views. The 'The Tea Party' wasn't the 'grass roots' uprising they tried to market themselves as, they were strictly a Koch Brothers PR agency, same as the 'Liberation Party' was before the 'Tea Party' was invented and funded by the Kochs. Nobody even mentions them any more, except in innernetz fever swamps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree the Tea Party isn't as relevant, the idea it was the creation of the Koch Brothers is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For those who followed the money when it first popped up out of nowhere, it's just a fact. It would have gone nowhere without the Koch's seed money, and it wasn't any kind of a 'grass roots uprising'.
Click to expand...



You are dumber than a box of rocks....


----------



## Deno

Picaro said:


> LOL the 'Tea Party' disintegrated years ago, and it's dead certain Trump would never be a 'Tea Party' candidate', he's a moderate centrist with both left of center and some right of center views. The 'The Tea Party' wasn't the 'grass roots' uprising they tried to market themselves as, they were strictly a Koch Brothers PR agency, same as the 'Liberation Party' was before the 'Tea Party' was invented and funded by the Kochs. Nobody even mentions them any more, except in innernetz fever swamps.




Your head is no doubt up your ass....


----------



## Deno

basquebromance said:


> The Tea Party harnessed a radical anti-establishment spirit that seized and then consumed the GOP, fueled Trump's election, unleashed a new populism, and created a "none of the above opening" for libertarians.
> 
> this a moment of citizen power.
> 
> Trump needs to harness the unadorned anger of nativists and white nationalists!




Hey, the libtards welcome the haters.....


----------



## Deno

basquebromance said:


> "the Tea Party are bunch of fruitcakes and loonies and closet racists" - Supercilious Keith Olbermann




olbermann is more libtarded than most...


----------



## Indeependent

Deno said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party harnessed a radical anti-establishment spirit that seized and then consumed the GOP, fueled Trump's election, unleashed a new populism, and created a "none of the above opening" for libertarians.
> 
> this a moment of citizen power.
> 
> Trump needs to harness the unadorned anger of nativists and white nationalists!
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party is a bunch of Neo-Cons; screw them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are an ignorant bigot...…..
> 
> The Tea Party Kicked your ass....
Click to expand...

When?
The issue is that those who claimed to represent the Tea Party were neo-Cons.
If anything, Trump represents the Party Line issues of the Tea Party website, not one other Republican in Congress wants what Trump is working on.


----------



## Toronado3800

Indeependent said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party harnessed a radical anti-establishment spirit that seized and then consumed the GOP, fueled Trump's election, unleashed a new populism, and created a "none of the above opening" for libertarians.
> 
> this a moment of citizen power.
> 
> Trump needs to harness the unadorned anger of nativists and white nationalists!
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party is a bunch of Neo-Cons; screw them.
Click to expand...


Sometimes you just attract a fringe element and they're difficult to get rid of.  Remember to judge each tea party member on their own merits.


----------



## Deno

Indeependent said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party harnessed a radical anti-establishment spirit that seized and then consumed the GOP, fueled Trump's election, unleashed a new populism, and created a "none of the above opening" for libertarians.
> 
> this a moment of citizen power.
> 
> Trump needs to harness the unadorned anger of nativists and white nationalists!
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party is a bunch of Neo-Cons; screw them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are an ignorant bigot...…..
> 
> The Tea Party Kicked your ass....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> The issue is that those who claimed to represent the Tea Party were neo-Cons.
> If anything, Trump represents the Party Line issues of the Tea Party website, not one other Republican in Congress wants what Trump is working on.
Click to expand...



When Trump Kicked libtard Ass..... 

Who gives a shit about rinos in congress....

We will get rid of them.... 

Trump just keeps kicking libtard ass...


----------



## Indeependent

Deno said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party harnessed a radical anti-establishment spirit that seized and then consumed the GOP, fueled Trump's election, unleashed a new populism, and created a "none of the above opening" for libertarians.
> 
> this a moment of citizen power.
> 
> Trump needs to harness the unadorned anger of nativists and white nationalists!
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party is a bunch of Neo-Cons; screw them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are an ignorant bigot...…..
> 
> The Tea Party Kicked your ass....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> The issue is that those who claimed to represent the Tea Party were neo-Cons.
> If anything, Trump represents the Party Line issues of the Tea Party website, not one other Republican in Congress wants what Trump is working on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When Trump Kicked libtard Ass.....
> 
> Who gives a shit about rinos in congress....
> 
> We will get rid of them....
> 
> Trump just keeps kicking libtard ass...
Click to expand...

I fear post-Trump.


----------



## Indeependent

Toronado3800 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party harnessed a radical anti-establishment spirit that seized and then consumed the GOP, fueled Trump's election, unleashed a new populism, and created a "none of the above opening" for libertarians.
> 
> this a moment of citizen power.
> 
> Trump needs to harness the unadorned anger of nativists and white nationalists!
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party is a bunch of Neo-Cons; screw them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes you just attract a fringe element and they're difficult to get rid of.  Remember to judge each tea party member on their own merits.
Click to expand...

What merits?
They were all anti-Trump.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Picaro said:


> LOL the 'Tea Party' disintegrated years ago, and it's dead certain Trump would never be a 'Tea Party' candidate', he's a moderate centrist with both left of center and some right of center views. The 'The Tea Party' wasn't the 'grass roots' uprising they tried to market themselves as, they were strictly a Koch Brothers PR agency, same as the 'Liberation Party' was before the 'Tea Party' was invented and funded by the Kochs. Nobody even mentions them any more, except in innernetz fever swamps.



It became the attack-wing of the GOP, after Bush and the Great Recession robbed Republicans of credibility.  The Tea Party - funded by the Koch's - offered just enough separation for deniability.


----------



## Crepitus

basquebromance said:


> The Tea Party harnessed a radical anti-establishment spirit that seized and then consumed the GOP, fueled Trump's election, unleashed a new populism, and created a "none of the above opening" for libertarians.
> 
> this a moment of citizen power.
> 
> Trump needs to harness the unadorned anger of nativists and white nationalists!


Teaparty was devolution, not revolution.


----------



## Picaro

Deno said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL the 'Tea Party' disintegrated years ago, and it's dead certain Trump would never be a 'Tea Party' candidate', he's a moderate centrist with both left of center and some right of center views. The 'The Tea Party' wasn't the 'grass roots' uprising they tried to market themselves as, they were strictly a Koch Brothers PR agency, same as the 'Liberation Party' was before the 'Tea Party' was invented and funded by the Kochs. Nobody even mentions them any more, except in innernetz fever swamps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your head is no doubt up your ass....
Click to expand...


Ah, you mean they sold you a bunch of crap and you believed them like a good little tool, and get all mad n shit when others aren't. They magically popped up the instant many of the evangelicals started noticing the GOP was playing them for fools and talked about going indie, so the GOP needed a new gimmick and set of lies, as did the 'Libertarian' GOP fronts. As we can see from all the GOP votes in the House and Senate, they of course ignore the gimps in real life, but the TP tards insist on hopping around and patting themselves on the back like little organ grinders' monkies; it's just too much fun to stop, you know.


----------



## Picaro

joaquinmiller said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL the 'Tea Party' disintegrated years ago, and it's dead certain Trump would never be a 'Tea Party' candidate', he's a moderate centrist with both left of center and some right of center views. The 'The Tea Party' wasn't the 'grass roots' uprising they tried to market themselves as, they were strictly a Koch Brothers PR agency, same as the 'Liberation Party' was before the 'Tea Party' was invented and funded by the Kochs. Nobody even mentions them any more, except in innernetz fever swamps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It became the attack-wing of the GOP, after Bush and the Great Recession robbed Republicans of credibility.  The Tea Party - funded by the Koch's - offered just enough separation for deniability.
Click to expand...


More like a GOP establishment scam to keep tards from jumping off the  reservation and good little Bush Bots. The Democrats use worse scum than the Kochs, so they have no room to babble about them, anyway.


----------



## basquebromance

the Tea Party was a reaction to Obama apologizing for America.

NO APOLOGIES, my friends!


----------



## Porter Rockwell

basquebromance said:


> The Tea Party harnessed a radical anti-establishment spirit that seized and then consumed the GOP, fueled Trump's election, unleashed a new populism, and created a "none of the above opening" for libertarians.
> 
> this a moment of citizen power.
> 
> Trump needs to harness the unadorned anger of nativists and white nationalists!



If what you're saying is true, it gives me a good reason to despise the Tea Party.  Donald Trump is the most anti-gun president in the history of the United States. 

Trump's proposed solutions to immigration woes are going to cause a backlash that, once his run is over, will destroy what is left of the Republic.  The left will unleash with such fury every white person will be well advised to pack their bags and run like Hell.  After Trump disarms you, what choice are you going to have?

If you tell me revolution, white nationalists had 8 years of the community organizer and couldn't stand up to him.  If a that slobbering, uneducated, idiotic, rich, spoiled dictator wannabe is the best the Tea Party can come up with, we're pretty much screwed.

The *POLICE STATE *the Trump supporters insist on building is going to become their own personal tomb.  They will be locked in a nation, without a means of protection, facing hordes of brainwashed people from the third world that will eat the white nationalists alive and spit out the bones.

Where is the leadership and the soul of this Tea Party?  The standard bearer is a corrupt, lying, whore-monger that is not qualified, by any metric, to be the leader of a free nation.  Then again, if we look at the average white guy in America they are covered in tattoos and body piercings, having spent as much money on drugs, alcohol, cigarettes, weed, and computer games as do foreigners who come here, open up businesses and pay those whites to work for minimum wage.

Trump is part of the clique group that hates and despises the Constitution and *unalienable* Rights.  So, the one thing I'd tell the Tea Party is that America's greatness comes from within.  Someone once observed:

"_I sought for the greatness and genius of America in her commodious harbors and her ample rivers—and it was not there. . . . in her fertile fields and bound less forests—and it was not there. . . . in her rich mines and her vast world commerce—and it was not there. . . . in her Republican Congress and her matchless Constitution—and it was not there. Not until I went into the churches of America and heard her pulpits flame with righteousness did I understand the secret of her genius and power. America is great because she is good, and if America ever ceases to be good, she will cease to be great_."

Someone then attributed that to a guy they claimed didn't say it and because the famous guy supposedly didn't say it, then it must not be true... but, I find the observation to be true and reflection of the way I see it.


----------



## Overtime Paycheck

I would join the Tea Party.


----------

